# Hibernate, how do I do it?

## MdaG

I've been reading about hibernation on my DELL D800. I'm running suspend2-sources-2.6.15-r8. I don't understand what I should do with the blacklisted modules and hibernate.conf. When I try to hibernate it aborts and lspci, lsmod and dmesg gives the following: (Notice that I have a nvidia card)

```
$ sudo hibernate

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).

 * Coldplugging input devices ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pci devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging usb devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia
```

*Might be sorre errors above. My mouse stopped working and I tried to copy paste with the touchpad*

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            49184  0

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33280  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50704  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7308  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           29724  1

snd_ac97_codec         93856  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                82312  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8032  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

uhci_hcd               31760  0

ohci_hcd               19844  0

ehci_hcd               29192  0

nvidia               3465180  14

lp                      9668  0

parport_pc             30788  1

parport                32968  2 lp,parport_pc

ohci1394               32564  0

ieee1394               91188  1 ohci1394

usbhid                 36192  0

intel_agp              20508  1

agpgart                30024  2 nvidia,intel_agp

ntfs                  103280  1

ndiswrapper           172496  0

usbcore               119044  6 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,ndiswrapper
```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7510,7610 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7410,7510,7610 OHCI-Lynx Controller

02:01.3 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI7410,7510,7610 PCI Firmware Loading Function

02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

```
$ dmesg

figuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0880-08bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fc000000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f3ffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:01.0

  IO window: 0000d000-0000d0ff

  IO window: 0000d400-0000d4ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

  MEM window: f6000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:01.1

  IO window: 0000d800-0000d8ff

  IO window: 0000dc00-0000dcff

  PREFETCH window: 42000000-43ffffff

  MEM window: f8000000-f9ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-efff

  MEM window: f6000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-43ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (26 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3001 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0d:56:3c:71:35

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+RW ND-5100A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20050830, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

Suspend2 FileWriter loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Suspend2 2.2: No matching enabled writer found. Suspending disabled.

Suspend2 2.2: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/13/2003, 3.20.23.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ndiswrapper: using irq 5

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:1e:ca:30 using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4320:1028:0001.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xf4fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55456 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.2[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fafef800-fafeffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[334fc000324af010]

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:00.0 disabled

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: remove, state 1

usb usb4: USB disconnect, address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB bus 4 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.7 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: USB bus 3 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.2 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: USB bus 2 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.1 disabled

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: remove, state 1

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled

Suspend2 2.2: No matching enabled writer found. Suspending disabled.

Suspend2 2.2: Software suspend is disabled.

This may be because you haven't put something along the lines of

resume2=swap:/dev/hda1

in lilo.conf or equivalent. (Where /dev/hda1 is your swap partition).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xf4fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55469 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
```

*EDIT*

This is my hibernate.conf:

```
# cat /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

# SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

# ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

# ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# mount /mnt/windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

RestartServices postfix alsasound coldplug

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

# EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50
```

Last edited by MdaG on Sat Mar 18, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eyoung100

Try uncommentting PowerDownMethod and setting to 3, in hibernate.conf.  Let me know what hapened???

----------

## baeksu

Hibernate is aborting cause it can't unload the nvidia module, and it can't unload it because you're still running X. So, you should change this line

```

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes
```

 to "no" in your hibernate.conf and it should work. Just make sure you're unloading other problematic modules (usb etc.).

 Also, I see the lines 

```
Suspend2 2.2: No matching enabled writer found. Suspending disabled.

Suspend2 2.2: Software suspend is disabled.

This may be because you haven't put something along the lines of

resume2=swap:/dev/hda1

in lilo.conf or equivalent. (Where /dev/hda1 is your swap partition). 
```

 in your dmesg. You might want to make sure you've set the "SuspendDevice" in your hibernate.conf.

----------

## MdaG

Well it powers down now, but when I turn the computer on again it starts from scratch with bootloader and everything   :Question: 

The next time I try I get an error message.

dmesg (bottom part):

```
Suspend2 2.2: Swapwriter: Signature found.

Suspend2 2.2: Suspending enabled.

Suspend2 2.2: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

suspend_userui: program not configured. suspend_userui disabled.

Freezing processes

You need some storage available to be able to suspend.

Suspend2 debugging info:

- SUSPEND core   : 2.2

- Kernel Version : 2.6.15-suspend2-r8

- Compiler vers. : 3.3

- Attempt number : 1

- Parameters     : 5 32 0 1 0 3

- Overall expected compression percentage: 0.

- Compressor lzf enabled.

- Swapwriter active.

  Swap available for image: 0 pages.

- Filewriter inactive.

- No I/O speed stats available.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55451 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000
```

It seems like I have no swap space... ?????? I should have 1 Gb ....

Doing swapon /dev/hda3 gives it back, but why did I lose it in the first place?

In short, when I try to hibernate it shutsdown instead. I've set powerdownmethod to 4. ACPI sleep.

*edit*

I added resume2:swap=/dev/hda3 to my grub.conf and rebooted and tried again. Now the screen starts bombarding me with colors when I try to resume from hibernation...   :Question:   I have to turn off the computer and remove the resume2-part to get my computer back...

----------

## dhunt

Do you have lzf compression compiled into your kernel? If not either turn off compression or recompile the kernel with it built in.

----------

